# Hyperextended Elbow



## Fletcher (Dec 28, 2006)

I hyperextended my elbow a few days ago. Is there anything that can be done to help it heal faster or am I stuck just waiting for it to stop hurting?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fletcher said:


> I hyperextended my elbow a few days ago. Is there anything that can be done to help it heal faster or am I stuck just waiting for it to stop hurting?


 
Dit Jow You can get it from any asian health store, it allows the blood to move more freely through the afflicted area.


Dit Jow ............... its good for what ails you


----------



## rutherford (Dec 28, 2006)

You should consider seeing an orthopedic MD or physical therapist.

You have my hopes for a speedy healing and full recovery!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 28, 2006)

I use to hyperextend my elbow in my sleep.  It hurts!  
I didn't find anything to help me, but when it healed, it healed in a way that now I don't get hurt and have a larger range of bending in the backwards direction.  Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 10, 2007)

I recommend GNC's Triflex, it helps to lubricate the joints and build up cartilage. Also LIGHT weight (soup can, bottle of water) and do slow movements, this will keep it loose and will circulate the blood.

B


----------



## rabbit (Jan 16, 2007)

Can things like these be prevented by pausing at full extension of technique when practicing punchs in the air or on a light target?


----------

